# Diamondback DB9 experiences, anyone?



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone own a Diamondback in 9mm (DB9)? 

What is your experience with this weapon?

(The "DB9" nomenclature is a rip-off from Aston-Martin--not a good start from my vantage point.)


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My friend had a DB380 that didn't work....then it broke, then it failed to eject, then it broke again then it didn't work. It did make a couple trips to Florida and back. The positive side is it looked cool and it hid very nicely. He named it "That Freakin POS mistake". 

He no longer has it and I am not sure were it went, I don't ask about it anymore, he fails to see the humor. The DB9 might be a better weapon, I am not sure. There are too many good little 9's out there for me to consider this one but I have a pretty biased point of view from hearing my buuddy cuss Diamondback out for a few months last winter. 

I am sure there are some out there who have had good experiances with DB and proabably with the 9. Sorry for not really answering your specific question, I just don't want to see anyone else name their weapon similarily.

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

an excerpt from the diamondback db9 page

*Notice: Diamondback Firearms does not recommend using any 9mm Bullets above 124 gr or any Ammunition that is rated NATO, +P, +P+ or anything else that is higher than SAAMI Standard pressure 9mm. The DB9 is the smallest and lightest 9mm available on the market and was not designed for the abuse and damage that these rounds cause. Any use of non recommended ammunition in a Diamondback Firearms will void the warranty. *

i guess any decent 9mm self defense load is out, so why buy it?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> an excerpt from the diamondback db9 page
> 
> *Notice: Diamondback Firearms does not recommend using any 9mm Bullets above 124 gr or any Ammunition that is rated NATO, +P, +P+ or anything else that is higher than SAAMI Standard pressure 9mm. The DB9 is the smallest and lightest 9mm available on the market and was not designed for the abuse and damage that these rounds cause. Any use of non recommended ammunition in a Diamondback Firearms will void the warranty. *
> 
> i guess any decent 9mm self defense load is out, so why buy it?


Jeff Quinn from Gun Blast chose to ignore that point: Diamondback Firearms DB9 9x19mm Semi-Automatic Pocket Pistol

I wonder if it is not just their lawyers making much a do about nothing.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> Jeff Quinn from Gun Blast chose to ignore that point: Diamondback Firearms DB9 9x19mm Semi-Automatic Pocket Pistol
> 
> I wonder if it is not just their lawyers making much a do about nothing.


well gosh, if jeff quinn did it, i am sure its ok, he is in a better position to know, having shot one..... i mean the manufacturer MUST not have a clue about their gun.

oh, if you do choose to buy one and you follow jeff quinns lead you should remember one very important thing......

apply direct pressure to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have seen mostly bad stories on the various gun forums. Not every story is bad - but I've seen enough. I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Packard, if you want one get one..........I am sure the reason they are covering their Diamond back a$$e$ is because they need covering. No one makes much to do about nothing and discounts the intended use of their product!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> an excerpt from the diamondback db9 page
> 
> *Notice: Diamondback Firearms does not recommend using any 9mm Bullets above 124 gr or any Ammunition that is rated NATO, +P, +P+ or anything else that is higher than SAAMI Standard pressure 9mm. The DB9 is the smallest and lightest 9mm available on the market and was not designed for the abuse and damage that these rounds cause. Any use of non recommended ammunition in a Diamondback Firearms will void the warranty. *
> 
> i guess any decent 9mm self defense load is out, so why buy it?


The weapon is being offered as a substitute for .380s, not as a competitor of full sized 9mm weapons.

A S & W Bodyguard in .380 is a pretty popular pocket weapon. Loaded it weighs 15 ounces, and it is .85" thick, 5.2" long.

The DB9, which is in 9mm, loaded weighs 16 ounces, and is .80" thick and 5.6" long.

If reliablity is there, the DB9 seems like a preferred weapon to me.

The only 9mm that comes in close in size is the Kel-Tec PF9, which is slightly thicker, slightly longer and 2 ounces heavier. I don't know if the Kel-Tec handles +Ps or not.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

They have the same warning on KT's.

DB is just a prettier KT in my book. If you like the Glock look that is.

I think Tedformhell's point is why buy a 9mm SD weapon that won't handle 147's or +P bullets when many of the SD rounds are one or both of them. Its little, it unproven, its from a company that is wrought with bad press, its cute and its quality is on par with Kel Tecs...... all reasons I would never own one! Not only would I not buy one I would not accept one if I won it in a raffle. It appears you want one very badly.....get one. Enjoy it. The Kahr PM9 or CW9 are both much better quality weapons much more reliable, Made in the USA they are 5.42 long vs 5.6, they are .9" vs .80 wide and say they are 16oz loaded vs 16oz. 

Like I have said before handguns are personal things and opinion are just that. If you end up with a DB I hope you have good luck and enjoy your ownership of it. 

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> The weapon is being offered as a substitute for .380s, not as a competitor of full sized 9mm weapons.


i was mistaken, i assumed that when one buys a 9mm, its because they want a gun that performs like a 9mm, why buy a 9mm that performs like a .380? if you want a .380, buy one.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> I think Tedformhell's point is why buy a 9mm SD weapon that won't handle 147's or +P bullets when many of the SD rounds are one or both of them.


exactly, a self defense gun that cant handle self defense rounds is nothing more than a bad bludgeon....

and to dismiss the manufacturers warnings as *"their lawyers making much a do about nothing "* is foolish and unsafe. makes no difference who did it and survived to write a spiffy article.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> . . . oh, if you do choose to buy one and you follow jeff quinns lead you should remember one very important thing......
> 
> apply direct pressure to stop the bleeding.


I carry an "Adventure Medical Field Trauma Kit".
With "QuickClot". Don't leave home without it.

Doesn't everyone do this ? I figure I'm much more likely to need to use "the kit" for me or for someone else than I am to need my EDC. YMMV. :smt1099


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i was mistaken, i assumed that when one buys a 9mm, its because they want a gun that performs like a 9mm, why buy a 9mm that performs like a .380? if you want a .380, buy one.


Or you thought a .380 was marginal at best; the 9mm would be better and conceal just as well.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> Or you thought a .380 was marginal at best; the 9mm would be better and conceal just as well.


conceals just as well and you cant use the best self defense ammo....

that clears it up, thanks


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> conceals just as well and you cant use the best self defense ammo....
> 
> that clears it up, thanks


Conceals just as well and outperforms the .380 it would replace.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

You hope it does.......If you are looking for an inexpensive small gun that is not a .380 hey you found one. If you are truly looking for one that will out perform A .380 unless it is the 3AT (because almost anything outperforms that one) then I would get a gun that will in any situation with all available ammo perform. But then you have to pay for that.

RCG


----------



## Rutster (Jan 7, 2012)

Bought one. Jammed every other clip. Reason: firing pin not retracting. 
Sweet looking rock to throw at someone at this point in time.
Sending back to factory under warranty. Hope customer service is better than performance of this DB9.
Just the facts. "You pays yer money and you takes yer chance"....


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anybody know what the Ruger LC9 says about ammo ?........JJ


----------

